# NEED HELP: WWII German Artifacts



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2013)

A very good friend of mine had her uncle pass away recently at the age of 91. Since she is the only relative, she has been cleaning out the house and wot not. She has been coming across artifacts from WWII and has been enlisting my help (in addition she has been giving me the books about the war.) Anyhow, the funeral cost her a bit and she found a few items that she wants to sell. I told her not to do anything until I can get her some answers about what they are.

So here they are: What appears to be a German helmet and the knife and scabbard of a bayonet. I tried to take pics f markings, etc to help with ID. Her uncle was in the military and they belonged to a soldier that he killed - that is the story she was told.

Any help would be great!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2013)

Helmet is Luftwaffe. Possibly flak batallion.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2013)

The helmet is certainly Luftwaffe. 

Looks like a standard M40.

Chris, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Erich (Jan 18, 2013)

LW helmet from any service branch even Feld-division, K98 bayonet needs help with a very used frog............ cannot tell but am assuming the later war wooden grips on the bayonet ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2013)

Erich said:


> cannot tell but am assuming the later war wooden grips on the bayonet ?



Hard to tell by the pics, but that is what it looks like.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry I took the pics. Will try to get better ones in the next few days.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, I was wrong about the uncle. He is still alive but the aunt passed away and since the uncle can't take care of himself, my friend is getting him ready for assisted living. Meanwhile, I am going to meet with the uncle for lunch tomorrow!! Try to get some answers to the questions!


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 23, 2013)

Could be War Booty?


----------

